# Lazy London triangle setup (pics)



## Aesopian (Sep 20, 2006)

Sunday, before pulling up and cleaning all the mats in the entire school, I took some photos of two techniques I wanted to share. My training partner in these is Jon, who was awarded his blue belt just the day before.

The first of these is a triangle setup that uses what I'm calling the Lazy Man's London or the Know-gi Rubber Guard.







From closed guard, cross grip the sleeve and hold the wrist. I'm using a pistol grip since I don't like my fingers turning into claws when they break the grip.






They get to one foot as they go to stand. As they start to get to their second foot, they will be momentarily off balance. Quickly do a crunch and bring your knees to your head (without opening your guard) so they fall forward.






As they fall forward, pull their arm over your head. Your other hand reaches up through the middle and overhooks their arm.






Bring your leg up and reach behind your knee. Keep pulling with your other hand over your head.






With the hand behind your leg, grab the back of their collar. This grip acts like London and lets you easily keep an overhook on their arm.






To show how secure this grip is, I had Jon try to stand and lift me while I open my guard and hold on with nothing but my hand on the collar.






Back on the ground, I've let go of the sleeve and grabbed the wrist of their free arm instead. I've brought my knee up towards my chest and I'm using my shin to push his arm away.






I can bring my foot up and step on his biceps to keep pushing his arm away.






I clear his arm and bring my leg up over his shoulder, closing my guard around his head and trapped arm. You can let go off your grips now and pull your shin to close the triangle tighter.






Grab his wrist with both hands and lift your hips so you can...






...cross his arm to the other side.






Reach inside his leg and pull your head to his knee, turning you perpendicular to him. This gives you a better angle and contact with just his neck.

Lift your hips, pull the head and squeeze your knees to finish.


----------



## MattJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Holy shizzle, Aesopian. My current level of crappling barely allows me to follow that sequence, and I can't do a triangle to save my life anyway.

But thanks anyway!


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm loving the way you pass that right leg over his arm.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 22, 2006)

I've seen this set-up about a half a million times at this point but I had to comment......in the last pic you have a very tight triangle.  I repeat VERY tight. and controls in all the right places.  I am impressed. Now if only you were armbarring that left arm...  Kudos!


----------



## Carol (Sep 22, 2006)

In a word?

DANG!

That's one bloody fantastic pair of posts Aesopian.  Post more!  Post more!


----------

